# Police Commissioner Questioned About Sick Days



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Flynn's Contract Allows 170 Sick Days Over Five Years *

*SPRINGFIELD, Mass. -- *Newly hired police Commissioner Edward Flynn's contract gives him up to 170 sick days during his five-year contract, a provision questioned by police union officials under fire for defending their members' annual 60 sick days.

Flynn, the state's former secretary of public safety who was hired as Springfield's top cop in February, received a one-time bank of 120 sick days along with his $155,000 annual salary. His agreement also adds 10 days to the sick leave each calendar year, which can accrue.

Rank-and-file police officers are allowed 60 sick days a year, a benefit that has been criticized by outside consultants and state officials who say the provision can be abused.

Neither Flynn nor his officers receive any compensation for unused sick days.

"I'm not an expert on executive contracts, but it certainly sounds like a lot of sick leave to give to a new employee," Kevin Coyle, a lawyer for the International Brotherhood of Police Officers Local 364, told The Republican newspaper.

Massachusetts police chiefs generally receive between 15 and 18 days of sick leave a year, according to John Collins, general counsel for the Massachusetts Chiefs of Police Association.

Philip Puccia, the executive director for the state-appointed control board overseeing the city's finances, defended Flynn's contract.

"If I thought that there would be an abuse of sick time, Commissioner Flynn would not have gotten the job," said Puccia, who negotiated the contract with Flynn.

If Flynn's past record is any indication of his use of sick time, "this would never be an issue," Puccia said.

Flynn's chief of staff, Jennifer Flagg, said the commissioner's sick day benefit is similar to those he's had as head of other police departments.

"Further, Commissioner Flynn took one sick day during his three-plus years as secretary of public safety and I fully expect him to do the same here in Springfield," Flagg said.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

isn't he getting less days overall then the troops? 170 over five years equals 34 days a year, meanwhile the troops get 60 days a year? i don't agree with the idea of getting a huge bank on day one, but the potentional is there for a patrolman to use more sick time then Flynn over the five years.

i think his chief of staff was a media relations type in EOEA a couple of years ago, interesting career path.


----------

